# Adobe Illustrator 11 CS - maximale Schriftgröße bei Zoom einstellbar?



## Vektorman (30. September 2004)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, eine Landkarte zu erstellen. Das ganze funktioniert auch problemlos. Mein Problem ist nur die Schriftgröße bei gezomten Karten. Ich möchte nämlich zuerst eine Übersichtskarte ausdrucken, auf dem das gesamte Land abgebildet ist. Natürlich muß dazu die Schrift entsprechend groß sein, damit man die Städtenamen lesen kann. Wenn ich nun das ganze stark Zoome, werden natürlich auch die Städtenamen vergrößert. Ist es irgendwie möglich, daß die Städtenamen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad vergrößert werden?

Ich würde auch gerne die Karte zurechtschneiden. Mit Photoshop geht das ja mittels dem Befehl "Freistellen". Aber beim Illustrator (ich habe die Multilanguage version) gibt es diesen Befehl nicht. 

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe ;-)


----------



## thoru (30. September 2004)

Beim Zoomen vergrößerst du nur die Ansicht und nicht die Größe der Objekte.
Wenn du die Schrift kleiner haben willst wirst du diese über die Schriftpalette 
entsprechend einstellen müssen.
Eine andere Möglichekeit wäre das du dir zwei Ebenen anlegst, die eine mit
großer Schrift und die andere mit kleiner Schrift. Je nach bedarf blendest du 
dann die eine aus. Sobald eine Ebene nicht sichtbar ist wird sie auch nicht gedruckt.
Wie darf ich das mit dem Zurechtschneiden verstehen?

cu
thoru


----------



## Vektorman (30. September 2004)

*Adobe Illustrator 11 CS -  maximale Schriftgröße bei Zoom einstellbar*

Hi,

danke für Deine Hilfe. Mit zurechneiden meine ich, daß ich die Landkarte quasi beschneiden möchte also links und rechts einen Bereich abschneiden möchte.


----------



## thoru (30. September 2004)

Da würde ich mal vorschlagen das du ein Objekt über
deine Karte legst und dir dann die Pathfinderpalette
holst um jetzt die Option "Schnittmenge von Formbreichen" zu wählen.
Damit wird dir alles um das Objekt welches du drüber
gelegt hast abgeschnitten.


cu
thoru


----------



## Vektorman (3. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den Ratschlag. Hat prima geklappt


----------

